# Is CA Articleship considered as Work experience in Skills Assessment?



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am a Chartered Accountant from India. As part of the course, we are required to undergo 3.5 years of paid full-time articleship. During this period i have undertaken various assignments ranging from Audit planning to Finalizing Accounts.. etc..

I have applied for Class 189 visas and have got Invitation to apply from DIAC. 

However, my stupid consultant just informed me that my articleship might not be considered as relevant work experience.

It would be great if anyone can provide some guidance on this issue..

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Naisharg


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

naishargdalal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant from India. As part of the course, we are required to undergo 3.5 years of paid full-time articleship. During this period i have undertaken various assignments ranging from Audit planning to Finalizing Accounts.. etc..
> 
> ...


Hi Naisha

I too am an Indian CA. I have applied for assessment with ICAA and awaiting the results. I dont think that they would consider articleship as relevant work experience. That being said, do you have adequate points (60 points) without considering your articleship experience.

DIAC would probably consider the experience you have gained post qualification as relevant for migration. This would most likely exclude articleship experience.

I have spoken to a few consultants and they are also of the same opinion.

Good to be in contact with another Indian CA  what is your status so far? Have you finished your assessment?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Even if you are not sure about your work experience, its always advisable to not over claim on the points. 

If you have 60 points, without articleship, then my advise is to claim only 60 points.


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi sre..

I have got invitation to apply and my invitation will be expiring on 21st June..

My idiotic consultant (Y-Axis) claimed 65 points based on my articleship.. and now she is sayin that DIAC might not consider it..

So the only option i have is to let this invitation expire.. Again file a fresh EOI.. claim 60 points.. and waith for my turn...

Its ridiculous yaar.. damn frustrating..


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

naishargdalal said:


> Hi sre..
> 
> I have got invitation to apply and my invitation will be expiring on 21st June..
> 
> ...


Yes that would be the best and safest option for you.


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

most probably i will be applying for employment assessment.. just to get my employment skills assessed..

cz in skills assessment, CAs are assessed as Bcom grads only..!! our skills are not considered..

our highest qualification as per DIAC is Bcom.. they do not recognize indian CA as a qualification..


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

naishargdalal said:


> most probably i will be applying for employment assessment.. just to get my employment skills assessed..
> 
> cz in skills assessment, CAs are assessed as Bcom grads only..!! our skills are not considered..
> 
> our highest qualification as per DIAC is Bcom.. they do not recognize indian CA as a qualification..


Wow, are you serious? How many points are you claiming for qualifications?

I was hoping to claim at least 15 points.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

As long as we are able to claim 15 points, I dont think it really matters whether our skills as assessed as graduates or CAs.


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have claimed 30 points for age, 15 points for qualifications, 10 points for workex and 10 for IELTS..


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

naishargdalal said:


> I have claimed 30 points for age, 15 points for qualifications, 10 points for workex and 10 for IELTS..


Where did you apply for your assessment? And how long did it take?


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Where did you apply for your assessment? And how long did it take?


i applied to ICAA.. and it took approx a month..


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey

Got positive assessment from ICAA (met 12/12 core areas). Also got employment assessment done. They considered my articleship experience to be relevant for 221111 migration.


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats great!!
Congrats.. 

I missed my visa application deadline.. i have applied for employment assessment.. lets see wat happens..


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oops, just noticed my assessment results for work experience and realised that they did not count my articleship period (sorry for the earlier post). They only consider work experience after you are qualified.

All the best for your assessment. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi..

Congrats.. 

Even i got my PR.. and am planning to move to OZ in mid feb..

Stay in touch..
Bye


----------



## xxx21202 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Need expert guidance*

HI ALL,

ITS REALLY GOOD TO SEE SO MANY OUR INDIAN CA'S OVER HERE AND WITH SUCH A GOOD KNOWLWDGE.

SO, FRIENDS ITS TIME TO HELP YOUR OTHER CA FRIEND.

SO PLEASE GUIDE ME FROM BOTTOM STAGE LIKE WHAT TO DO AS I HAVE JUST CLEARED MY FINALS.:second:

REGARDS
HARMAN


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

*help required*



sre375 said:


> Hey
> 
> Got positive assessment from ICAA (met 12/12 core areas). Also got employment assessment done. They considered my articleship experience to be relevant for 221111 migration.


Hi,

Can you please advice me. My wife is a CA from November 2006 batch, i am planning to get her skilled assesses as accountant from ICAA. Can you please advice me as per your experience what documents did you provide for positive assessment. I have read in many forums that Indian CA needs to complete additioinal papers and thats scary.

Ps we both have IELTS 7+ in all modules.


----------

